# Looking for a Roxite 94 D399 9306 Perspex window



## guestj (Mar 25, 2013)

It came out of a 1994 Swift Royale 540.

The window was made by Polyplastic Rotterdam. On the identification sticker it says, "Roxite 94 D399 9306 Polyplastic Rotterdam"

Thanks.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon,

Polyplastic windows for Swift were supplied by Miriad Products.

This motorhome featured the following window sizes;

1450 x 550 
900 x 450 
862 x 362

Only the 900 x 450 is in stock, and only one remaining in their warehouse. You can not purchase directly, but your preferred dealer if they are an account holder can organise this.

Alternatively http://eeco-ltd.co.uk/ can manufacture replacement windows for motorhome and caravans.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon, 

The 900 x 450 window is part number 4.08.867.90.04.00 SRP £179.67+ VAT and will incur a £25.00+ VAT delivery charge to their dealers as they will not send to third party addresses.

Before you place any order, please confirm all details with your preffered dealer.

Regards,
Chris


----------

